# How Long Do Seeds Last?



## RossAlexander (Mar 13, 2007)

I bought 20 durban poison seeds from a seedbank about 6 monthsa go. I will start growing in about 4 months indoors. they are still in the envelope that they came in in the bottom of a clothes drawer. will i still be able to use them? thanks guys.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2007)

RossAlexander said:
			
		

> I bought 20 durban poison seeds from a seedbank about 6 monthsa go. I will start growing in about 4 months indoors. they are still in the envelope that they came in in the bottom of a clothes drawer. will i still be able to use them? thanks guys.


*Yes they should still be fine as long as they were in a cool dry place.  *


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 9, 2007)

..


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey man seeds can actually germinate successfully for years if kept in cool dry places.  Just make sure that humidity does not get to them and u should be fine


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 10, 2007)

..


----------

